# No Electical power - Jimna 284



## yellowvettman (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 2006 Jimna 284 that has no power. The battery was low so I used a battery charger/ starter. I tried to crank it over on 20 Amp quick charge and now I have no power at all. I checked the fuses, but all look fine. Is there another fuse or breaker that I could be missing? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

When you did crank it over, was it turning slow? When you said you have no power at all, does is not crank at all now?

Don't trust the chinese fuses, as they may appear to be good, but with a meter they are actually blown. Clean up the battery terminals, and the ground on the frame. While you are cleaning up the terminals, clean the terminals on the starter and make sure they are tight. I have had issues with all the above, and it just not good clean connections.

If using a full battery and it does not crank at all, does it turn over jumping the solenoid? (Make sure tractor is in Neutral !!) I don't have my tractor or book with me, but its only a 20 or 30 amp fuse. If you have the decompression lever use it. I don't have it since I have the shuttle shift. It take a lot of strain of the starting process, both the starter and the amount of battery required to turn it over.

Keep up posted
Aubrey


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

From the 200 series manual, PJ

The Starter
Keep the starter clean and the wire connection lugs in clean and free of corrosion. Do not engage
the starter for longer than 10 seconds at any given time. The shortest interval between two attempts
at starting must be no less than 2 minutes. If the engine can not be started after several attempts,
the trouble should be found and corrected. If the engine is started in cold weather, it should be
preheated with the block heater before starting.


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Change your fuses. My 284 did the very same thing the other day, I checked the fuses and they looked fine, I traced all the wiring and finally went back to the fuses, swapped out the 30amp with a new one and presto had power back immediately. Don't be fooled by fuses change them out.


----------

